# Puregon Pen



## miss-marple (Feb 18, 2010)

Hi,

I was prescribed 3 x 600iu puregon ampoules by my clinic in Greece.  I got it from Asda Pharmacy and they have supplied it as cartridges but now I have found out it needs the Puregon Pen.  I think they should have supplied the vials which I could have used a syringe for, but they are saying they couldn't as they only come in 100 and 50.  

They say I need a separate prescription for the Pen and that it can't be supplied on it's own, even though they were happy to supply the medication on its own.

I have had to extract the Puregon manually from the cartridge.  Do you know anywhere in the Stockport/Manchester area where I can get hold of one quickly?

Thank you

Patricia


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

I'm in Kent hun, so no idea, sorry.

If you go on the HFEA website, then you can find the clinics near to you and you might be able to get one from there.

Failing that, you could ring the manufacturer. Merck Sharp and Dohme on 01992 467 272, they probably won't be there 'til Monday.

It is going to be quite difficult for you to dose from the cartridges accurately as the concentration will mean the dosage is quite small to draw up - you really need a pen.


----------



## miss-marple (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks for your reply Holly.  

I have spoken to my clinic tonight and told them how I drew the Puregon out and luckily I have done it right.  It was a 600iu cartridge which equalled 0.72ml, so I divided that by three to get the right dose (200iu) and when I did the third one tonight it worked out right.  The clinic are happy for me to do that until I get the Pen and they have emailed the Pharmacy about it.

But thanks so much for your help.  

Patricia x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Well done for calculating the dose correctly.

The pharmacy were correct the way that they supplied the medication - if 3 x 600 units were prescribed then any pharmacist would supply 3 x 600 unit cartridges as they are not allowed to supply anything else on that prescription. 
If the clinic wanted you to have the vials that are available in 50 units or 100 unit amounts then they should have written that on the script.

The pharmacist would expect that you would have already been issued with a pen by the nurse at injection teaching or have one from previous treatments. It is a bit like when we supply insulin cartridges, the pens are always supplied by the diabetes clinic in the hospital and the prescription is for the cartridges with the actual medication in them and this is all we give out.


----------



## miss-marple (Feb 18, 2010)

Hi Holly,

I have spoken to the pharmacy today.  The prescription did actually states ampoules.  The pharmacist has admitted that they were wrong and they are ordering the medication in ampoules, so I will now be able to administer it properly.

Thanks

Patricia


----------

